# what/how many powerheads to use for a 55 gallon?



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I would go with 2 smaller ph. Maybe 2 hydor koralia 1 or 2 maxijet 1200. I like a lot of flow in my tanks. In my 55, I have almost 1000gph of flow. With 2 smaller ph's, you can aim each one and eliminate almost all the dead spots. If you decide on a conventional ph, not the propeller type like the hydor's, you can do a needlewheel mod on them and use the ph's as your diffusor for co2.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks mate. i think ill eventually go with 2 koralia and aim them differently. should i set it up to make like a big "whirlpool" in the aquarium or just point them to randomly break up the water


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I would aim them and try to get a circular pattern. This will help distribute co2 and ferts throughout the tank. Just remember to get a gentle ripple on the surface too if you have co2.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

?do you place powerheads at the bottom or the top of the tank?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I have one on the upper back corner next to my filter intake/output and one on the opposite front upper corner. My filter and the ph next to that is aimed lower in the tank towards the front glass. The other ph is aimed higher to get some surface agitation and flow back to my filter intake. I have a light mist from my reactor so it's easy to see where the flow is going.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks a lot for the info nokturnalkid...im still getting all the equip etc..but as soon as i put some water and start panting ill put some pics up


----------

